# Lily will become my official foster:



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

As of Friday morning Lily legal rights - I guess that is the best way to explain it - will belong to a no kill rescue. Up until now we have just kept her to see if anyone would claim her. I will take her to get fixed and microchipped. Of course that makes me nervous for the little one, but I know that this needs to be done. I will then pick her up that evening and nurse her. Hopefully soon after she will find her forever home and be happy:crossfing , but I have to admit that all of us will miss her terribly. Leo loves her to pieces and she has been good for him. She brought out a side of him that I have never seen. He is gentle with her. He always trys to be the house toughie!! As for me, she reminded me how lucky I am to have my babies, and not take them for granted as well as enjoy life and never forget how important that is. Her spirit is amazing. However, she is impossible with the house training. She does not like to go to the bathroom in the grass. I am stumped over that one.:doh: 

The executive of the shelter seems great and I think that I have formed a bond with her because of Lily. I can see us working together in the future.


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Can we have a picture please?


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Lily is my non Golden foster baby, but we still think that she is cute.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Bless your heart for taking time to care for her!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow is she ever cute! She's lucky to have you to take such good care of her


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie... Thanks for taking her in and taken care of her.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

She is cute, Sounds like Leo really loves her.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Lily is very cute! I have found that dogs that don't like the grass, are dogs who are used to being walked on pavement(city dogs). My father's Cavalier King Charles took a few years before he would go on the grass. He was much more comfortable going in the middle of the road. He adopted this dog and he had previously lived in a large city. I hope Lily finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Lily is very cute! I have found that dogs that don't like the grass, are dogs who are used to being walked on pavement(city dogs). My father's Cavalier King Charles took a few years before he would go on the grass. He was much more comfortable going in the middle of the road. He adopted this dog and he had previously lived in a large city. I hope Lily finds a wonderful forever home.

Sorry about that-I didn't think my reply posted.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, Lily is very cute! You are wonderful for taking her in until she finds a forever home.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow your an amazing person with a big heart. Good for you ! We need more GOOD people like you


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

She's adorable. My aunt had to put a cheap outside for her german shepard to go on. She hated to go onthe grass to go potty. So she used the rug. Made for easy cleanup.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I love Lily's smile! And I think you're pretty terrific for helping her.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for helping Lily! I don't know if this pertains or not, but the first dog we had when we got married stayed alone in the kitchen while we worked all day. He was paper trained and would go on a single folded piece of newspaper. We had a hard time changing him to going in the grass (he thought he needed to hold it and go on the paper when we went back in). We finally carried the paper out to the grass and voila!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Could she be a BC or Aussie Mix.THanks for savinf her.L


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I am stumped on the bread mix. There is definatly BC, but sometimes I catch her doing some pointing, you know the front leg pulled up slightly tail straight out and at attention. I do know that she is a lover.


----------

